# Gaggia classic brew time



## sumitbahl (Oct 19, 2019)

Hello everyone. I am a total noob to this manual brewing world. I have been making coffee in moka pot before getting this equipment. Please bear with me.









I have a couple of queries.

I am using gaggia classic pro 2019.

When I hit the brew button (middle one) and the coffee shot starts to come out of the basket the brew button light goes off and comes on again after a few seconds.

Depending upon the grind size and my tamp it takes between 30secs to 80secs for a 60ml shot.

So, my question is What is the maximum time I can run the pump? Is it safe to keep it running for 90secs.

And after the shot is extracted I always find the portafilter basket with water on top of the coffee. Am I putting too much or too little coffee, or is that how it's supposed to be?

What's the perfect time for a double shot extraction?

And I am not able to get the milk frothed properly using the steam wand. I am using espro torrid milk frothing pitcher. I use cold milk. It does reach the desired temperature, but there is little to no froth.

The newer mode of gaggia has the double hole steam wand.

I am using naked portafilter with IMS precision basket.

And for grinding, I am using using sette 30.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

I've had a Classic for 5+ years. I'm no expert, especially compared to others on here, but I can make a few comments.

Firstly, I think the light shines when the boiler is at temperature, so when it goes off the machine is telling you it's below temperature. There in lies the first problem with running a 90 sec shot; the temperature will drop significantly if you run the pump for a long time.

A rule of thumb is 2:1 ratio in 27secs. So an 18g dose will give you 36g espresso after 27 secs. Espresso is generally measured in grams, not ml - I think because grams accounts for viscosity whereas ml doesn't.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Also, the water on the top thing is something I've been pondering recently and don't have the definitive answer. It's to do with the air space between the puck and the shower screen. You can do a test where you place a coin on top of your tamped shot and a good gap to the shower screen would mean there is no imprint of the coin left in the coffee.

As to milk frothing, at the risk of sounding flippant, I'd suggest have a good look on YouTube for frothing technique.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

How much coffee are you putting in in weight. Grams

How much espresso are you getting out, again in grams.

If you are using a double unpressurised basket try 18g of coffee, to get 45g of Espresso in 30 seconds. Adjust the grind size until you get 45g espresso in 30 seconds then you will be about right.


----------



## sumitbahl (Oct 19, 2019)

I don't have a weighing scale yet. I will get a weighing scale and weigh the coffee and the shot as well.

Can any sette+gaggia recommend the grind size?
If I grind it at 14 position there is little to no creama and the espresso is watery. 
If I grind it at 11 position extraction is too slow. Currently I shuffle between 12 and 13.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

The scale will help. From my research this one;
https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/joe-frex-digital-coffee-scales-with-timer.html

is the best value - it will measure your dose, shot and time the shot too.

Can't say about Sette grinder as I don't have one, but the scale and timer will help massively with your trial and error.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

There are a few good threads and youtube videos on how to make good milk.

There are two steps. Step one, add air bubbles. Do this by holding the nozzle just below the surface so that you hear short sputters. Do this for a few seconds then stop adding air. The second step is to break these air bubbles into smaller bubbles. Do this by positioning the jug in a way that the steam causes the milk to form a vortex. That is the hardest bit, but once you've cracked it for your wand/jug, it becomes easier.


----------



## sumitbahl (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks for the reply guys. I will keep trying the variations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

